# Headed to Outer Banks (OBX)...



## dawgfanjeff (Jul 16, 2014)

Staying way up north this time, on or near Corolla. Any suggestions on locations? I'll shoot wildlife, landscapes, not too much street stuff. I'd like to try my hand at (very) long exposures over the water, and maybe some time lapses. 
Thx!


----------

